# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Se vende terreno agricola de 2.5 has en la irrigacion el paraiso-huacho

## jesa

SE VENDE TERRENO AGRÍCOLA.
Ubicado en la Irrigación El Paraíso.
Terreno con extensión de 2.5 Has con sembrio de esparrago. con via de acceso al campo, cercano a las proximas redes electricas. Con 1 Km a la Panamericana Norte (Peaje de Huacho). 
Disponibilidad de agua todo el año.
Información llamar al RPC 993522958 - 017317828  Temas similares: Vendo terreno agricola de 7.0 has en la irirgacion el paraiso-huacho inversión agraria en la zona de el paraiso, Huacho SISTEMA DE IRRIGACION PORTATIL , RIEGO TECNIFICADO PORTABLE , POR ASPERSION TRANSPORTABLE CON MOTOBOMBA ASPERSORES MANGUERAS TUBERIAS - DE SACAR Y PONER - AHORRA AGUA Y MANO  EN TU TERRENO AGRICOLA Se Vende Terreno 2 Has Se Vende Terreno con cultivo de Lúcuma

----------


## cortez35

cuanto cada hectarea gracias

----------


## Wilmmer Ivan

Hola,  por favor necesitamos el valor de las 2.5 has enviar a algalo_ale@hotmail.com 
gracias.

----------

